# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Indecopi abre proceso sancionador a industriales lácteos por hacer recomendaciones anticompetitivas

## gpacheco

El Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi) resolvió hoy iniciar un procedimiento administrativo sancionador contra la Asociación de Industriales Lácteos (ADIL) por emitir recomendaciones anticompetitivas, entre otros puntos.  
De acuerdo con la Secretaría Técnica de la Comisión de Defensa de la Libre Competencia del Indecopi, el procedimiento abarca además al presidente de ADIL, Rolando Piskulich, al Comité de Productos Lácteos de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI) y a la SNI. 
El motivo es por presuntas prácticas colusorias horizontales, en las modalidades de decisiones y recomendaciones anticompetitivas, destinadas a incrementar el precio de la leche evaporada, señaló el Indecopi. 
De acuerdo con la resolución publicada hoy en el portal de esta entidad, estas conductas se encontrarían tipificadas como infracciones administrativas en la Ley de Represión de Conductas Anticompetitivas. 
Al respecto, la Asociación de Ganaderos Lecheros del Perú (Agalep) solicitó que el Indecopi plantee mecanismos que permitan simular las condiciones de competencia en el mercado lácteo nacional.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (04/02/09)*Temas similares: Cepillos industriales Recomendaciones Sembrar Palta Hass 21 recomendaciones para el siglo XXI Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------

